# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  بحار الاسغفار للاوابين الى الرحمن

## سيد جلال الحسيني

بحار الاستغفارللاوابين الى الرحمن

1 - الكافي 2 438 باب الاستغفار من الذنب ..... 

* عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ عَمَّنْ ذَكَرَهُ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ مَا مِنْ مُؤْمِنٍ يُقَارِفُ فِي يَوْمِهِ وَ لَيْلَتِهِ أَرْبَعِينَ كَبِيرَةً فَيَقُولُ وَ هُوَ نَادِمٌ :

أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَ الْإِكْرَامِ وَ أَسْأَلُهُ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيَّ 

إِلَّا غَفَرَهَا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لَهُ وَ لَا خَيْرَ فِيمَنْ يُقَارِفُ فِي يَوْمٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَرْبَعِينَ كَبِيرَةً .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

البحر 2 

الصحيفةالسجادية(ع) ص : 78

(16) (وَ كَانَ مِنْ دُعَائِهِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ إِذَا اسْتَقَالَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ، أَوْ تَضَرَّعَ فِي طَلَبِ الْعَفْوِ عَنْ عُيُوبِهِ) 

(1) اللَّهُمَّ يَا مَنْ بِرَحْمَتِهِ يَسْتَغيثُ الْمُذْنِبُونَ 
(2) وَ يَا مَنْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ إِحْسَانِهِ يَفْزَعُ الْمُضْطَرُّونَ 
(3) وَ يَا مَنْ لِخِيفَتِهِ يَنْتَحِبُ الْخَاطِئُونَ
(4) يَا أُنْسَ كُلِّ مُسْتَوْحِشٍ غَرِيبٍ، وَ يَا فَرَجَ كُلِّ مَكْرُوبٍ كَئِيبٍ، وَ يَا غَوْثَ كُلِّ مَخْذُولٍ فَرِيدٍ، وَ يَا عَضُدَ كُلِّ مُحْتَاجٍ طَرِيدٍ 
(5) أَنْتَ الَّذِي وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْ‏ءٍ رَحْمَةً وَ عِلْماً
(6) وَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي جَعَلْتَ لِكُلِّ مَخْلُوقٍ فِي نِعَمِكَ سَهْماً 
(7) وَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي عَفْوُهُ أَعْلَى مِنْ عِقَابِهِ 
(8) وَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَسْعَى رَحْمَتُهُ أَمَامَ غَضَبِهِ. 
(9) وَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي عَطَاؤُهُ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ مَنْعِهِ. 
(10) وَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي اتَّسَعَ الْخَلَائِقُ كُلُّهُمْ فِي وُسْعِهِ. 
(11) وَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي لَا يَرْغَبُ فِي جَزَاءِ مَنْ أَعْطَاهُ. 
(12) وَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي لَا يُفْرِطُ فِي عِقَابِ مَنْ عَصَاهُ. 
(13) وَ أَنَا، يَا إِلَهِي، عَبْدُكَ الَّذِي أَمَرْتَهُ بِالدُّعَاءِ فَقَالَ لَبَّيْكَ وَ سَعْدَيْكَ، هَا أَنَا ذَا، يَا رَبِّ، مَطْرُوحٌ بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ. 
(14) أَنَا الَّذِي أَوْقَرَتِ الْخَطَايَا ظَهْرَهُ، وَ أَنَا الَّذِي أَفْنَتِ الذُّنُوبُ عُمُرَهُ، وَ أَنَا الَّذِي بِجَهْلِهِ عَصَاكَ، وَ لَمْ تَكُنْ أَهْلًا مِنْهُ لِذَاكَ.
(15) هَلْ أَنْتَ، يَا إِلَهِي، رَاحِمٌ مَنْ دَعَاكَ فَأُبْلِغَ فِي الدُّعَاءِ أَمْ أَنْتَ غَافِرٌ لِمَنْ بَكَاكَ فَأُسْرِعَ فِي الْبُكَاءِ أَمْ أَنْتَ مُتَجَاوِزٌ عَمَّنْ عَفَّرَ لَكَ وَجْهَهُ تَذَلُّلًا أَمْ أَنْتَ مُغْنٍ مَنْ شَكَا إِلَيْكَ، فَقْرَهُ تَوَكُّلًا 
(16) إِلَهِي لَا تُخَيِّبْ مَنْ لَا يَجِدُ مُعْطِياً غَيْرَكَ، وَ لَا تَخْذُلْ مَنْ لَا يَسْتَغْنِي عَنْكَ بِأَحَدٍ دُونَكَ. 
(17) إِلَهِي فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، وَ لَا تُعْرِضْ عَنِّي وَ قَدْ أَقْبَلْتُ عَلَيْكَ، وَ لَا تَحْرِمْنِي وَ قَدْ رَغِبْتُ إِلَيْكَ، وَ لَا تَجْبَهْنِي بِالرَّدِّ وَ قَدِ انْتَصَبْتُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ. 
(18) أَنْتَ الَّذِي وَصَفْتَ نَفْسَكَ بِالرَّحْمَةِ، فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، وَ ارْحَمْنِي، وَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي سَمَّيْتَ نَفْسَكَ بِالْعَفْوِ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي 
(19) قَدْ تَرَى يَا إِلَهِي، فَيْضَ دَمْعِي مِنْ خِيفَتِكَ، وَ وَجِيبَ قَلْبِي مِنْ خَشْيَتِكَ، وَ انْتِقَاضَ جَوَارِحِي مِنْ هَيْبَتِكَ 
(20) كُلُّ ذَلِكَ حَيَاءٌ مِنْكَ لِسُوءِ عَمَلِي، وَ لِذَاكَ خَمَدَ صَوْتِي عَنِ الْجَأْرِ إِلَيْكَ، وَ كَلَّ لِسَانِي عَنْ مُنَاجَاتِكَ. 
(21) يَا إِلَهِي فَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ فَكَمْ مِنْ عَائِبَةٍ سَتَرْتَهَا عَلَيَّ فَلَمْ تَفْضَحْنِي، وَ كَمْ مِنْ ذَنْبٍ غَطَّيْتَهُ عَلَيَّ فَلَمْ تَشْهَرْنِي، وَ كَمْ مِنْ شَائِبَةٍ أَلْمَمْتُ بِهَا فَلَمْ تَهْتِكْ عَنِّي سِتْرَهَا، وَ لَمْ تُقَلِّدْنِي مَكْرُوهَ شَنَارِهَا، وَ لَمْ تُبْدِ سَوْءَاتِهَا لِمَنْ يَلْتَمِسُ مَعَايِبِي مِنْ جِيرَتِي، وَ حَسَدَةِ نِعْمَتِكَ عِنْدِي 
(22) ثُمَّ لَمْ يَنْهَنِي ذَلِكَ عَنْ أَنْ جَرَيْتُ إِلَى سُوءِ مَا عَهِدْتَ مِنِّي 
(23) فَمَنْ أَجْهَلُ مِنِّي، يَا إِلَهِي، بِرُشْدِهِ وَ مَنْ أَغْفَلُ مِنِّي عَنْ حَظِّهِ وَ مَنْ أَبْعَدُ مِنِّي مِنِ اسْتِصْلَاحِ نَفْسِهِ حِينَ أُنْفِقُ مَا أَجْرَيْتَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ فِيمَا نَهَيْتَنِي عَنْهُ مِنْ مَعْصِيَتِكَ وَ مَنْ أَبْعَدُ غَوْراً فِي الْبَاطِلِ، وَ أَشَدُّ إِقْدَاماً عَلَى السُّوءِ مِنِّي حِينَ أَقِفُ بَيْنَ دَعْوَتِكَ وَ دَعْوَةِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَأَتَّبِعُ دَعْوَتَهُ عَلَى غَيْرِ عَمًى مِنِّي فِي مَعْرِفَةٍ بِهِ وَ لَا نِسْيَانٍ مِنْ حِفْظِي لَهُ‏
(24) وَ أَنَا حِينَئِذٍ مُوقِنٌ بِأَنَّ مُنْتَهَى دَعْوَتِكَ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ، وَ مُنْتَهَى دَعْوَتِهِ إِلَي النَّارِ. 
(25) سُبْحَانَكَ مَا أَعْجَبَ مَا أَشْهَدُ بِهِ عَلَى نَفْسِي، وَ أُعَدِّدُهُ مِنْ مَكْتُومِ أَمْرِي. 
(26) وَ أَعْجَبُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَاتُكَ عَنِّي، وَ إِبْطَاؤُكَ عَنْ مُعَاجَلَتِي، وَ لَيْسَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ كَرَمِي عَلَيْكَ، بَلْ تَأَنِّياً مِنْكَ لِي، وَ تَفَضُّلًا مِنْكَ عَلَيَّ لِأَنْ أَرْتَدِعَ عَنْ مَعْصِيَتِكَ الْمُسْخِطَةِ، وَ أُقْلِعَ عَنْ سَيِّئَاتِيَ الْمُخْلِقَةِ، وَ لِأَنَّ عَفْوَكَ عَنِّي أَحَبُّ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ عُقُوبَتِي 
(27) بَلْ أَنَا، يَا إِلَهِي، أَكْثَرُ ذُنُوباً، وَ أَقْبَحُ آثَاراً، وَ أَشْنَعُ أَفْعَالًا، وَ أَشَدُّ فِي الْبَاطِلِ تَهَوُّراً، وَ أَضْعَفُ عِنْدَ طَاعَتِكَ تَيَقُّظاً، وَ أَقَلُّ لِوَعِيدِكَ انْتِبَاهاً وَ ارْتِقَاباً مِنْ أَنْ أُحْصِيَ لَكَ عُيُوبِي، أَوْ أَقْدِرَ عَلَى ذِكْرِ ذُنُوبِي. 
(28) وَ إِنَّمَا أُوَبِّخُ بِهَذَا نَفْسِي طَمَعاً فِي رَأْفَتِكَ الَّتِي بِهَا صَلَاحُ أَمْرِ الْمُذْنِبِينَ، وَ رَجَاءً لِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِي بِهَا فَكَاكُ رِقَابِ الْخَاطِئِينَ. 
(29) اللَّهُمَّ وَ هَذِهِ رَقَبَتِي قَدْ أَرَقَّتْهَا الذُّنُوبُ، فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، وَ أَعْتِقْهَا بِعَفْوِكَ، وَ هَذَا ظَهْرِي قَدْ أَثْقَلَتْهُ الْخَطَايَا، فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، وَ خَفِّفْ عَنْهُ بِمَنِّكَ 
(30) يَا إِلَهِي لَوْ بَكَيْتُ إِلَيْكَ حَتَّى تَسْقُطَ أَشْفَارُ عَيْنَيَّ، وَ انْتَحَبْتُ حَتَّى يَنْقَطِعَ صَوْتِي، وَ قُمْتُ لَكَ حَتَّى تَتَنَشَّرَ قَدَمَايَ، وَ رَكَعْتُ لَكَ حَتَّى يَنْخَلِعَ صُلْبِي، وَ سَجَدْتُ لَكَ حَتَّى تَتَفَقَّأَ حَدَقَتَايَ، وَ أَكَلْتُ تُرَابَ الْأَرْضِ طُولَ عُمُرِي، وَ شَرِبْتُ مَاءَ الرَّمَادِ آخِرَ دَهْرِي، وَ ذَكَرْتُكَ فِي خِلَالِ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى يَكِلَّ لِسَانِي، ثُمَّ لَمْ أَرْفَعْ طَرْفِي إِلَى آفَاقِ السَّمَاءِ اسْتِحْيَاءً مِنْكَ مَا اسْتَوْجَبْتُ بِذَلِكَ مَحْوَ سَيِّئَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِي. 
(31) وَ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَغْفِرُ لِي حِينَ أَسْتَوْجِبُ مَغْفِرَتَكَ، وَ تَعْفُو عَنِّي حِينَ أَسْتَحِقُّ عَفْوَكَ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ غَيْرُ وَاجِبٍ لِي بِاسْتِحْقَاقٍ، وَ لَا أَنَا أَهْلٌ لَهُ بِاسْتِيجَابٍ، إِذْ كَانَ جَزَائِي مِنْكَ فِي أَوَّلِ مَا عَصَيْتُكَ النَّارَ، فَإِنْ تُعَذِّبْنِي فَأَنْتَ غَيْرُ ظَالِمٍ لِي. 
(32) إِلَهِي فَإِذ قَدْ تَغَمَّدْتَنِي بِسِتْرِكَ فَلَمْ تَفْضَحْنِي، وَ تَأَنَّيْتَنِي بِكَرَمِكَ فَلَمْ تُعَاجِلْنِي، وَ حَلُمْتَ عَنِّي بِتَفَضُّلِكَ فَلَمْ تُغَيِّرْ نِعْمَتَكَ عَلَيَّ، وَ لَمْ تُكَدِّرْ مَعْرُوفَكَ عِنْدِي، فَارْحَمْ طُولَ تَضَرُّعِي وَ شِدَّةَ مَسْكَنَتِي، وَ سُوءَ مَوْقِفِي.
(33) اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، وَ قِنِي مِنَ الْمَعَاصِي، وَ اسْتَعْمِلْنِي بِالطَّاعَةِ، وَ ارْزُقْنِي حُسْنَ الْإِنَابَةِ، وَ طَهِّرْنِي بِالتَّوْبَةِ، وَ أَيِّدْنِي بِالْعِصْمَةِ، وَ اسْتَصْلِحْنِي بِالْعَافِيَةِ، وَ أَذِقْنِي حَلَاوَةَ الْمَغْفِرَةِ، وَ اجْعَلْنِي طَلِيقَ عَفْوِكَ، وَ عَتِيقَ رَحْمَتِكَ، وَ اكْتُبْ لِي أَمَاناً مِنْ سُخْطِكَ، وَ بَشِّرْنِي بِذَلِكَ فِي الْعَاجِلِ دُونَ الْآجِلِ، بُشْرَى أَعْرِفُهَا، وَ عَرِّفْنِي فِيهِ عَلَامَةً أَتَبَيَّنُهَا. 
(34) إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَا يَضِيقُ عَلَيْكَ فِي وُسْعِكَ، وَ لَا يَتَكَأَّدُكَ فِي قُدْرَتِكَ، وَ لَا يَتَصَعَّدُكَ فِي أَنَاتِكَ، وَ لَا يَئودُكَ فِي جَزِيلِ هِبَاتِكَ الَّتِي دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهَا آيَاتُكَ، إِنَّكَ تَفْعَلُ مَا تَشَاءُ، وَ تَحْكُمُ مَا تُرِيدُ، إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ قَدِيرٌ.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

البحر 3 
كنت ابحث عن ادعية تسبب لي التوفيق لاداء حقوق الناس وما في ذمتي لهم قبل خروجي من الدنيا الى عالم البرزخ حيث اللقاء مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله و امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وفاطمة الزهراء وجودي فداها والائمة الاطهار عليهم الصلاة والسلام الى ان عثرت على هذا العمل المبارك الذي يخلص الانسان من حقوق الاخرين ؛
مثلا كان احد علماء القطيف في بلدي فاخذت منه كتاب مؤتمر علماء بغداد وطبعته ونشرته ولما اردت ان اعيد اليه النسخة فلم اجده واذا به خارج الدولة التي اعيش فيها فبقيت متحيرا كيف اتخلص من هذا الحق وبعد ان وفقت لهذا الدعاء المبارك ؛ ذهبت الى دائرة البريد والهاتف واذا به واقف هناك فتخلصت من حقه وفرحت كثيرا حيث نجوت من حقه والحمد لله رب العالمين وكثير من هذا القبيل يوفق اليه الانسان في اداء حقوق الاخرين او ان هناك طريقة اخرى للخروج من الدنيا خال من حقوق الناس ببركة هذا العمل المبارك فامير المؤمنين يعلم ونرد علمه اليه روحي فداه والعمل هو :

وسائل‏الشيعة ج : 6 ص : 486

قَالَ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَ قَدْ تَخَلَّصَ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ كَمَا يَتَخَلَّصُ الذَّهَبُ الَّذِي لَا كَدَرَ فِيهِ وَ لَا يَطْلُبُهُ أَحَدٌ بِمَظْلِمَةٍ فَلْيَقُلْ فِي دُبُرِ (الصَّلَوَاتِ‏ الْخَمْسِ) نِسْبَةَ الرَّبِّ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ مَرَّةً ثُمَّ يَبْسُطُ يَدَيْهِ فَيَقُولُ :

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الْمَكْنُونِ الْمَخْزُونِ الطُّهْرِ الطَّاهِرِ الْمُبَارَكِ وَ أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الْعَظِيمِ وَ سُلْطَانِكَ الْقَدِيمِ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ يَا وَاهِبَ الْعَطَايَا يَا مُطْلِقَ الْأُسَارَى يَا فَكَّاكَ الرِّقَابِ مِنَ النَّارِ أَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ أَنْ تُعْتِقَ رَقَبَتِي مِنَ النَّارِ وَ أَنْ تُخْرِجَنِي مِنَ الدُّنْيَا آمِناً وَ تُدْخِلَنِي الْجَنَّةَ سَالِماً وَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ دُعَائِي أَوَّلَهُ فَلَاحاً وَ أَوْسَطَهُ نَجَاحاً وَ آخِرَهُ صَلَاحاً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ

ثُمَّ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام هَذَا مِنَ الْمُخْتَارِ مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ أَمَرَنِي أَنْ أُعَلِّمَهُ الْحَسَنَ وَ الْحُسَيْنَ عليهما السلام . 
اسالكم الدعاء

----------


## شاب وسيم

اللهم اجعلنا من المستغفرين الراجعين الى ساحة الرحمان في رجب
اخي الشكر موصول اليك/ ايها المذكر بالله

----------

